Ask HN: What service/SW that no longer exists have you been unable to replace? - Futurebot
======
elcano
All software acquired by Oracle. Well, not really all....but you know that
many Oracle acquisitions are motivated or if the need to remove a competitor
and keep their customers. The disappearance of Brio Intelligence Designer
(a.k.a. Brio Query) is a sad story. First merged into Hyperion, then diluted
into bland Oracle products.

[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/brioquery-helps-
simplify...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/brioquery-helps-simplify-
reporting/)

It had a visual query designer that was easy to use for mid to advanced power
users without SQL knowledge, and didn't require the pre-join of tables as most
self-service competitors do. So far I haven't seen anything as easy and
powerful at the same time.

------
mod
Online poker in the US

------
ksherlock
Google search.

------
jpincheira
very funny, you made me smile :)

